# We're All Gonna Die - NOT!



## JonDouglas (Aug 6, 2021)

Interesting stuff from FEE:  Despite ‘Delta’ Alarmism, US COVID Deaths Are at Lowest Level Since March 2020, Harvard and Stanford Professors Explain.  The article has an interesting chart, *courtesy of John Hopkins* (in case report button punchers don't like the FEE source).







In thinking about this, consider the fact that not all deaths counted as covid are actually due to covid.  Also, the two things that really tell you about the potential risk are rates of (1) deaths and (2) hospital beds occupied by covid-diagnosed patients,  Looking at the chart, you can see that the death rate in the peak flu season of 2021 was only 10 per million.  How does that compare with flu seasons past?   Rising new case rates would seem to be most useful for scaring people into some behavior pattern.  From the article:

_Many COVID-19 cases recorded as positive are either asymptomatic or come with very mild symptoms—especially the cases confirmed among vaccinated individuals—so high case counts are not necessarily proof of a serious problem. _​


----------



## win231 (Aug 6, 2021)

"Data Torturing"  Meaning:
In plain English, this means that study data, *if manipulated in enough different ways, can be made to prove whatever the investigator wants to prove*. ... When this process goes beyond reasonable interpretation of the facts, it becomes data torturing.


----------



## feywon (Aug 6, 2021)

Well, technically we are ALL going to die--sometime of something even if not from Covid 19 or it's variants.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 6, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> Rising new case rates would seem to be most useful for scaring people into some behavior pattern


What is the desired "some behavior pattern" , who are these people doing this? What purpose?

Ah, sales of tinfoil hats are rather brisk these days, a lot of conspiracy buffs out there, huh?


----------



## ManjaroKDE (Aug 6, 2021)

Back around the turn of the century (2000) I had got myself into conspiracy mode.  I had reams of paper with so-called facts and data.  I stopped one day and asked myself, "WHY!!!'  I realized how much time had been wasted on the effort.  So I just gathered up everything and dumped it all.  It hasn't changed much since then but I'm sleeping better.  I have also started using the ignore button and that helps my stress level.


----------



## feywon (Aug 6, 2021)

Nathan said:


> What is the desired "some behavior pattern" , who are these people doing this? What purpose?
> 
> Ah, sales of tinfoil hats are rather brisk these days, a lot of conspiracy buffs out there, huh?


First two questions very on point! Thank you.


----------



## JonDouglas (Aug 6, 2021)

feywon said:


> Well, technically we are ALL going to die--sometime of something even if not from Covid 19 or it's variants.


Nice little snark you did there.  How clever!


----------



## JonDouglas (Aug 6, 2021)

Nathan said:


> What is the desired "some behavior pattern" , who are these people doing this? What purpose?
> 
> Ah, sales of tinfoil hats are rather brisk these days, a lot of conspiracy buffs out there, huh?


You seem to be up on tinfoil hats again, Nathan.  Got any data or references to support anything you say or do you just avoid things of substance?


----------



## feywon (Aug 6, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> Nice little snark you did there.


Thought the implication of legitimate health concerns as fear-mongering warranted it.


----------



## JonDouglas (Aug 6, 2021)

feywon said:


> Thought the implication of legitimate health concerns as fear-mongering warranted it.


Given that the OP was about health issues, what exactly were you trying to convey with your snarky remark?  Did you disagree with anything in particular or just taking a pot shot in general?  Also, where was the fear mongering in the post?  It was quite the opposite.


----------



## Forerunner (Aug 6, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> Interesting stuff from FEE:  Despite ‘Delta’ Alarmism, US COVID Deaths Are at Lowest Level Since March 2020, Harvard and Stanford Professors Explain.  The article has an interesting chart, *courtesy of John Hopkins* (in case report button punchers don't like the FEE source).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think they makes the stats so complicated that people decide that it is easier just to take their word for it. "Oh no, Mr. Bill, the sky is falling!" I don't know...I guess I'm just not a very good left-winger.


----------



## JonDouglas (Aug 6, 2021)

Forerunner said:


> I think they makes the stats so complicated that people decide that it is easier just to take their word for it. "Oh no, Mr. Bill, the sky is falling!" I don't know...I guess I'm just not a very good left-winger.


You'd be correct but complicated and recombinant data and the resultant spread of FUD comes from across the political spectrum.  It''s what politicians and bureaucratic organizations often do to push their narratives.


----------



## Lara (Aug 6, 2021)

feywon said:


> Well, technically we are ALL going to die--sometime of something even if not from Covid 19 or it's variants.


oh, "you're such a kill joy"


----------



## Forerunner (Aug 6, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> You'd be correct but complicated and recombinant data and the resultant spread of FUD comes from across the political spectrum.  It''s what politicians and bureaucratic organizations often do to push their narratives.


I'll take your word for it!


----------



## feywon (Aug 6, 2021)

@ JonDouglas said quoted an article
"_Many COVID-19 cases recorded as positive are either asymptomatic or come with very mild symptoms—especially the cases confirmed among vaccinated individuals—so high case counts are not necessarily proof of a serious problem."_

So only death counts matter? Seriously, not long term health effects? Read up on 'long-haulers' experiences after their bouts with Covid. Now at least one variant is being contracted at higher rates by younger people than original Covid-19. And while death rates and even hospitalizations rates from the variants are not as high as with the waves of original, odds are they will have lingering effects as well on people who will have to live with those effects a lot longer than those in our age range, if it doesn't over time shorten their life span thru chronic health issues.

Then there is this simple fact:  Every single case provides a new opportunity for a new variant. (Granted, it doesn't mutate every single time but the odds increase the more cases there are.)  Why do you think they have to tinker with flu shot annually?


----------



## feywon (Aug 6, 2021)

Lara said:


> oh, "you're such a kill joy"  jk


 i've been known to describe myself as an 'Optimistic Realist' and 'Pragmatic Optimist'. If the title had included the word Covid it would have been specific enough to not trigger the me that nitpicks about language. While i cut folks a lot of slack on line as long as their meaning clear, sometimes i can't resist.


----------



## Lara (Aug 6, 2021)

I like your healthy sense of humor, feywon. The world needs more of it


----------



## feywon (Aug 6, 2021)

Lara said:


> I like your healthy sense of humor, feywon. The world needs more of it


My humor can be on dark side sometimes, but it is a survival mechanism.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 6, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> You seem to be up on tinfoil hats again, Nathan.  Got any data or references to support anything you say or do you just avoid things of substance?


Your snarky, rude demeanor is becoming your trademark. That, plus your tenancy to accuse others of that for which you are guilty of...
Your "avoid things of substance" comment is an example of that.

Regarding your statement:



JonDouglas said:


> Rising new case rates would seem to be most useful for scaring people into some behavior pattern



I ask you again:



			
				Nathan said:
			
		

> What is the desired "some behavior pattern" , who are these people doing this? What purpose?



It's just a simple question, requesting clarification.


----------



## debodun (Aug 6, 2021)

No matter how severe and widespread a disease, there will always be some that survive. Look at all the pandemics endured through history, and humanity still seems to be going strong:

https://www.history.com/topics/middle-ages/pandemics-timeline


----------



## JonDouglas (Aug 6, 2021)

Nathan said:


> Your snarky, rude demeanor is becoming your trademark. That, plus your tenancy to accuse others of that for which you are guilty of...
> Your "avoid things of substance" comment is an example of that.
> 
> Regarding your statement:
> ...


LOL, you're baiting me again, Nathan.  It still won't work.


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 6, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> Interesting stuff from FEE:  Despite ‘Delta’ Alarmism, US COVID Deaths Are at Lowest Level Since March 2020, Harvard and Stanford Professors Explain.  The article has an interesting chart, *courtesy of John Hopkins* (in case report button punchers don't like the FEE source).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I hope this is true. John Hopkins is a very good source of information. The only person I know who had a serious case of covid is one of my nephews who lives in Georgia. He has been in the hospital since November. He has had a double lung transplant and has been on and off ventilators since being in the hospital.


----------



## JonDouglas (Aug 6, 2021)

Sassycakes said:


> I hope this is true. John Hopkins is a very good source of information. The only person I know who had a serious case of covid is one of my nephews who lives in Georgia. He has been in the hospital since November. He has had a double lung transplant and has been on and off ventilators since being in the hospital.


Well, I hope so too and, as best I can tell from what I read elsewhere, deaths have been declining rapidly.  As for you nephew, we pray for his recovery and note there will always be some people who're at risk that should be very vigilant and careful.  We're also hoping that the recent news about natural immunity is correct.  It should certainly be given rigorous study along with antibody testing; however, that's not in the financial interesst of big pharma/medical.


----------



## JonDouglas (Aug 6, 2021)

A contact sent me this.  Consider it as information, hypothesis or whatever you want. If you can disprove it, please do so. 

_Of the 35 million Americans who have contracted Covid-19, we know that among reported cases 34.4 million survived. Let’s roughly assume that at minimum half of those have been vaccinated and are among the 165 million Americans who have been at minimum partially vaccinated. Add the remaining 17 million to the vaccinated number and you’re closing in on 190 million Americans with some level of immunity. _​​_Of those 190 million there have been roughly 5600 “breakthrough cases” of hospitalized individuals as of the end of July, while 27 percent (1,500) were asymptomatic and not hospitalized due to Covid-19. Of the same 190 million Americans, 1,141 of those “breakthrough cases” ended up being fatal. But 26 percent of those (296) were asymptomatic and those deaths were unrelated to Covid-19. Of the 844 “breakthrough case” fatalities the CDC has distinguished between Covid-19 being the primary cause of death or whether it was a contributing factor to a person who had other more dominant underlying conditions. In other words, 844 deaths out of 190,000,000 protected persons = .000004%._​​You might get the idea that some combination of natural and vaccinated immunity has killed any basis for pushing a fear factor.  As for the new infection rates, they're mostly meaningless, if not indicative of increasing chances of greater immunity down the road.  How many people who've had covid get it a 2nd time?.


----------



## John cycling (Aug 6, 2021)

feywon said:


> Well, technically we are ALL going to die--sometime of something even if not from Covid 19 or it's variants.



Hopefully not this year, and not from something that's never been proven to exist.    
Statement on Virus Isolation <--

However, the vaccines are quite real, aren't they.  
If people are dying from one of these, then the obvious cause is the one that is real and tangible.


----------



## feywon (Aug 6, 2021)

John cycling said:


> Hopefully not this year, and not from something that's never been proven to exist!
> Statement on Virus Isolation <--
> 
> However, the vaccines are quite real, aren't they.


I think the number of deaths and people suffering long term effects are highly evidential about the existence of the virus, whatever it's lineage or origin.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 6, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> LOL, you're baiting me again, Nathan.  It still won't work.


So, asking you to give a straight answer is baiting now....that's special.


----------



## JonDouglas (Aug 6, 2021)

John cycling said:


> Hopefully not this year, and not from something that's never been proven to exist!
> Statement on Virus Isolation <--
> 
> However, the vaccines are quite real, aren't they.


You're trying to push a rope with that argument.


----------



## JonDouglas (Aug 6, 2021)

Nathan said:


> So, asking you to give a straight answer is baiting now....that's special.


Well then, consider yourself special and move on to something of substance.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 6, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> Well then, consider yourself special and move on to something of substance.


Yea, this is you thinking you're going to wave  me off, in a dismissive manner. Not happening.

You know something @JonDouglas , It's not the media sources you post that I take issue with...I read that same article you linked in the OP yesterday.  It's your motivation for using Covid news to *promote fear and mistrus*t to advance *your  agenda*.    It's evident that you try to portray yourself as merely the _dutiful _reporter, while you accuse those who can see through that clap-trap are just "attacking" you and being "trolls".
 When you try to conceal your true purpose people get curious...and suspicious.    And when the only reply offered to explain turns out to be yet more attempts to obfuscate, the deceit becomes undeniable.

That said, I thank you for taking a boring subject subject like Pandemic management and making it so much more interesting.


----------



## JonDouglas (Aug 6, 2021)

Nathan said:


> Yea, this is you thinking you're going to wave  me off, in a dismissive manner. Not happening.
> 
> You know something @JonDouglas , It's not the media sources you post that I take issue with...I read that same article you linked in the OP yesterday.  It's your motivation for using Covid news to *promote fear and mistrus*t to advance *your  agenda*.    It's evident that you try to portray yourself as merely the _dutiful _reporter, while you accuse those who can see through that clap-trap are just "attacking" you and being "trolls".
> When you try to conceal your true purpose people get curious...and suspicious.    And when the only reply offered to explain turns out to be yet more attempts to obfuscate, the deceit becomes undeniable.
> ...


I think you're lucky, Nathan.  Most forums don't tolerate the continued stalking and personal attacks you seem to like but I don't really know about SF.   Personally, I almost never use a site's "Report" button or its Ignore function and you can't goad me into either. If it is your intent to try to get this thread shut down, find someone else to help you do it.


----------



## feywon (Aug 6, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> Given that the OP was about health issues, what exactly were you trying to coney with your snarky remark?  Did you disagree with anything in particular or just taking a pot shot in general?  Also, where was the fear mongering in the post?  It was quite the opposite.


I guess  suggesting that some mysterious 'they'  have some devious motives for wanting people to be concerned about our health is not a fear mongering move?  You have a lot of double standards don't you?
You are allowed to be snide but others aren't? You are allowed to ask others to explain themselves but you won't stoop to responding with answers to questions.  

And please explain your use of 'coney' in this? Typo for convey?


----------



## JonDouglas (Aug 6, 2021)

feywon said:


> I guess  suggesting that some mysterious 'they'  have some devious motives for wanting people to be concerned about our health is not a fear mongering move?  You have a lot of double standards don't you?
> You are allowed to be snide but others aren't? You are allowed to ask others to explain themselves but you won't stoop to responding with answers to questions.
> 
> And please explain your use of 'coney' in this? Typo for convey?


I'll look for and correct any typos but that's as far as I go.  I would suggest you not step into things where you don't know the background but that's your call.  Have a good evening.


----------



## feywon (Aug 6, 2021)

Nathan said:


> Your snarky, rude demeanor is becoming your trademark. That, plus your tenancy to accuse others of that for which you are guilty of...
> Your "avoid things of substance" comment is an example of that.
> 
> Regarding your statement:
> ...


You don't really expect a straight answer do you?  He clearly has entirely different standards for himself than others. I'm putting him on mental ignore for the most part.  Life's too short to waste energy arguing with such people, whose motives are suspect, IMO, and likely behind the  post about Covid misinformation a day or two ago.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 6, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> I think you're lucky, Nathan.  Most forums don't tolerate the continued stalking and personal attacks you seem to like but I don't really know about SF.   Personally, I almost never use a site's "Report" button or its Ignore function and you can't goad me into either. If it is your intent to try to get this thread shut down, find someone else to help you do it.


 @JonDouglas, the fact of the matter is, is that it is YOU that is the lucky one, always posting borderline political topics on a forum(this one) that has clearly stated is forbidden.  As a matter of fact you recently expressed your chagrin over such prohibition...didn't you?   

As for your frequent accusation of "stalking and personal attacks"-nice try,  you've used that line a few too many times.  Not to mention- "If it is your intent to try to get this thread shut down"...as you may recall, you've used that one a couple times as well.  

 I don't give a damn about your threads, but I reserve the right to post my opinion as long as you attempt to represent your opinions as facts


----------



## Forerunner (Aug 6, 2021)

All we are saying...


----------



## feywon (Aug 6, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> I'll look for and correct any typos but that's as far as I go.  I would suggest you not step into things where you don't know the background but that's your call.  Have a good evening.


You might want to take your own advice. We all make mistskes occasionally. I usually don't ask unless i'm unsure and i was trying to understand your meaning. i shouldn't be surprised you took offense, another double standard.  We are done.


----------



## JonDouglas (Aug 6, 2021)

feywon said:


> You don't really expect a straight answer do you?  *He clearly has entirely different standards for himself than others*. I'm putting him on mental ignore for the most part.  Life's too short to waste energy arguing with such people, whose motives are suspect, IMO, and likely behind the  post about Covid misinformation a day or two ago.


Personal attacks tell a lot about a person and their intentions.  Attempts to try to marginalize people can tell even more.  Good luck going forward with that kind of behavior, especially when directed at people you don't even know..


----------



## Nathan (Aug 6, 2021)

feywon said:


> You don't really expect a straight answer do you?  He clearly has entirely different standards for himself than others. I'm putting him on mental ignore for the most part.  *Life's too short to waste energy arguing with such people, whose motives are suspect*, IMO, and likely behind the  post about Covid misinformation a day or two ago.


@feywon , absolutely right, it's just that I believe strongly in the tenent that "a lie left unchallenged becomes the truth".   That should ring true with anyone who's seen injustice prevail.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 6, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> Personal attacks tell a lot about a person and their intentions.  Attempts to try to marginalize people can tell even more.


@JonDouglas, yes, that's true.  Perhaps you might for one moment become introspective and see how those words apply in your life.


----------



## JonDouglas (Aug 6, 2021)

Some info on the related issue of masking from the American Institute for Economic Research: * The CDC’s Mask Mandate Study: Debunked*

Below is a snippet from the linked article:

_Firstly, the initial publication by the CDC (February 5/February 12th, 2021) was plagued with important inaccuracies that were then fortunately addressed in an updated erratum (February 26th 2021). We applaud the CDC for taking the steps required to correct these errors. Reporting done by the CDC, which is generally considered as the premier public health agency in the US, must be of the highest quality, particularly since advice rendered by the CDC is also relied upon worldwide._​​_En face, CDC’s conclusion on mandates might appear to make sense unless one is familiar with the scientific data pertaining to the ineffectiveness of masking for prevention of the spread of Covid-19 (e.g. references 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15) in which case the findings in fact contradict most of what is now known. The CDC’s conclusion might have made more sense if the real-world evidence we have about mandates did not actually exist (e.g. references 1, 2, 3, 4). _​
Entire article at source.​


----------



## feywon (Aug 6, 2021)

Nathan said:


> @feywon , absolutely right, it's just that I believe strongly in the tenent that "a lie left unchallenged becomes the truth".   That should ring true with anyone who's seen injustice prevail.


Yeah, that's most often what sucks me into debates, reluctantly.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 6, 2021)

I received an email from my health care provider this afternoon.   I trust that they will give me the most accurate information as is currently available, they are after all publicly accountable.    My health is in the hands of my health care professionals, it is for this reason that I ignore those sources on the internet that are not accountable, and merely pursuing an agenda to confuse and control the public.
Here's a screenshot of the email:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 6, 2021)

Nathan said:


> I received an email from my health care provider this afternoon.   I trust that they will give me the most accurate information as is currently available, they are after all publicly accountable.    My health is in the hands of my health care professionals, it is for this reason that I ignore those sources on the internet that are not accountable, and merely pursuing an agenda to confuse and control the public.
> Here's a screenshot of the email:View attachment 177428


Kaiser has been my health care provider for over forty years now, and I do trust that they have my best interest at heart.  I rarely go to see a doctor, as I'm blessed as being fairly healthy for my age, take no prescription drugs, etc.

  I received both of my Moderna vaccinations through Kaiser, and if I need an additional vaccination in the future, I will go  to them without hesitation.  I carry a copy of my vaccination card in my wallet daily, and a mask in my pocket if needed.  I get my information from reliable sources, and choose not even to engage with those who spread misinformation and conspiracy theories.  Life is too short for the nonsense, and most of us know better.

Masks help to stop the spread of disease, vaccinations for a pandemic like COVID-19 are a no-brainer for most Americans.  The pandemic with the new variant is surging due to those who refuse vaccinations.  Those who cannot take them for medical reasons confirmed by their doctor, of course should not get vaccinated. There are a lot of myths spreading around on the internet, and we all have to be smart enough to determine truth from fiction.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 6, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> Nice little snark you did there.  How clever!


Jon @feywon is one of the cleverest people I've ever known!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 6, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Jon @feywon is one of the cleverest people I've ever known!


And, from all I've seen of feywon, she doesn't have to lower herself to snark either to prove a point.  She seems to rely on factual reality and plain old common sense.


----------



## feywon (Aug 6, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> And, from all I've seen of feywon, she doesn't have to lower herself to snark either to prove a point.  She seems to rely on factual reality and plain old common sense.


Thank you Sea breeze.  I think i may have embarrassed the OP by calling attention to the linguistic error in his title.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 6, 2021)

feywon said:


> Thank you Sea breeze.  I think i may have embarrassed the OP by calling attention to the linguistic error in his title.


You're welcome feywon, I was just being honest, and I appreciate your thoughtful posts.


----------



## Jennina (Aug 6, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> LOL, you're baiting me again, Nathan.  It still won't work.


Uhmm,  actually that was a valid question from @Nathan.  That phrase caught my attention too.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 6, 2021)

Nathan said:


> What is the desired "some behavior pattern" , who are these people doing this? What purpose?
> 
> Ah, sales of tinfoil hats are rather brisk these days, a lot of conspiracy buffs out there, huh?



I've needed so many tinfoil hats I've started to make my own as an economy measure.  Store bought ones were getting too expensive because of the high demand as a result of all the crazy stuff out there.


----------



## JonDouglas (Aug 7, 2021)

Jennina said:


> Uhmm,  actually that was a valid question from @Nathan.  That phrase caught my attention too.


Sometimes questions of a type like  "what did you mean by that" are just ploys to draw you into a kerfuffle and sidestep the larger issue, which in this case was the subject of decreasing covid deaths.  I just refuse be drawn into those type of questions.


----------



## JonDouglas (Aug 7, 2021)

Nathan said:


> I received an email from my health care provider this afternoon.   I trust that they will give me the most accurate information as is currently available, they are after all publicly accountable.    My health is in the hands of my health care professionals, it is for this reason that I ignore those sources on the internet that are not accountable, and merely pursuing an agenda to confuse and control the public.
> Here's a screenshot of the email:View attachment 177428


Seems to be a well-worded, calming email.  I'm a data person myself.  I did notice somewhere that, contrary to what KP says about the CDC saying a booster isn't needed, that Moderna says/suggests it is.  Which is the valid source and who's right?  







I trust you understand that I am addressing an issue regarding a KP statement and not you personally.


----------



## JonDouglas (Aug 7, 2021)

feywon said:


> You might want to take your own advice. We all make mistskes occasionally. I usually don't ask unless i'm unsure and i was trying to understand your meaning. i shouldn't be surprised you took offense, another double standard.  *We are done.*


OK


----------



## JonDouglas (Aug 7, 2021)

*On Masking*:   Should you consider the physics of masking (e.g., covid aerosols at 70 - 150 nanometers vs. mask "holes" greater than 400 nm) to be "misinformation",  consider an article on the subject from Nature: that says:

_The above studies all indicate a strong potential for masks to help reduce transmission of respiratory illnesses. To date, however, none have investigated the effectiveness of masks across a range of expiratory activities, and *limited consideration has been given to different mask types*. Furthermore,* no studies to date have considered the masks themselves as potential sources of aerosol particles.* It is well established that fibrous cellulosic materials, like cotton and paper, can release large quantities of micron-scale particles (i.e., dust) into the air39,40,41,42. Traditionally, these particles have not been considered a potential concern for respiratory viral diseases like influenza or now COVID-19, since these diseases have been thought to be transmitted via expiratory particles emitted directly from the respiratory tract of infected individuals43._​
What this says is there isn't much in the way of studies on this.  You could, of course, study it yourself by taking whatever mask you like, putting it on tight and blowing smoke with it on, knowing smoke particles aerosols are much larger that covid aerosols.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 7, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> I did notice somewhere that, contrary to what KP says about the CDC saying a booster isn't needed, that Moderna says/suggests it is.  Which is the valid source and who's right?


The Covid response is a *work-in-progress*, so only time will tell.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Aug 7, 2021)

We're All Gonna Die - NOT!​Why not? I am so looking forward to it.


----------



## helenbacque (Aug 7, 2021)

feywon said:


> Well, technically we are ALL going to die--sometime of something even if not from Covid 19 or it's variants.


Personally, I don't feel the 'snark'.  A factual statement and provable facts are treasures now.


----------



## Forerunner (Aug 7, 2021)

So am I!


----------



## WhatInThe (Aug 7, 2021)

I think they call it 'white coat' syndrome when people get their blood pressure checked in a doctors office and it winds up being very high. I think that's what many are getting when they look at covid and related numbers in the news.


----------



## JonDouglas (Aug 7, 2021)

More info with study links - Epoch Times:  *COVID-19 Survivors Have Broad, Longer-Term Immunit*y:

_People who have recovered from COVID-19 retain broad and effective longer-term immunity to the disease, according to a new study.  Findings of the study, which is the most comprehensive of its kind so far, have implications for expanding understanding about human immune memory as well as future vaccine development for coronaviruses._​​_For the longitudinal study in Cell Reports Medicine, researchers looked at 254 patients with mostly mild to moderate symptoms of SARS-CoV-2 infection over a period of more than eight months (250 days) and found that their immune response to the virus remained durable and strong._​​_ - - - - - - -_​​_The researchers found that not only did the immune response increase with disease severity but also with each decade of age regardless of disease severity, suggesting that there are additional unknown factors influencing age-related differences in COVID-19 responses._​​More at source.​​Something to keep an eye on as we're hearing more and more about NI.


----------



## oldman (Aug 7, 2021)

I like the sign on my doctor’s office wall:

“I plan on living forever.
So far, so good.”


----------



## jerry old (Aug 7, 2021)

No one had information of a Big Foot having Covid-19, no not one, none.
They were the first to get the vaccine-Tin Hat or no, who is going to refuse to give A Big Foot the vaccine.


----------



## jerry old (Aug 7, 2021)

Tin hat's? Big Foot will cover his face with bark when he has to be around humans.
Big Foot does not use toilet paper, so debunking the myth-he was not responsible for the toilet paper shortage.

(What's this ignore nonsense, seems childish to me)


----------



## Brookswood (Aug 9, 2021)

Current USA 7 day rolling average of vaccination shots is about 770,000 per day.  This is twice as many shots each day as a month ago.  And it appears to be climbing.   Obviously, people have been motivated to act, change their minds, found new (for them) information, etc.  

https://www.npr.org/sections/health...d-19-vaccination-campaign-going-in-your-state


----------



## win231 (Aug 9, 2021)

Brookswood said:


> Current USA 7 day rolling average of vaccination shots is about 770,000 per day.  This is twice as many shots each day as a month ago.  And it appears to be climbing.   Obviously, people have been motivated to act, change their minds, found new (for them) information, etc.
> 
> https://www.npr.org/sections/health...d-19-vaccination-campaign-going-in-your-state


Thinking people know that people are more likely to buy into something if they think many other people have already bought into it.  Non thinkers might go for something if they're told it's a big seller, so of course they'll say _"Everybody's doing it_."  Many social experiments indicate this.
That's why the sign at every McDonald's says_ "Billions & Billions Sold."   _


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 9, 2021)

Brookswood said:


> Current USA 7 day rolling average of vaccination shots is about 770,000 per day.  This is twice as many shots each day as a month ago.  And it appears to be climbing.   Obviously, people have been motivated to act, change their minds, found new (for them) information, etc.
> 
> https://www.npr.org/sections/health...d-19-vaccination-campaign-going-in-your-state


Thanks for that information Brookswood, glad more people are doing the responsible thing and getting vaccinated.  When the numbers rise even more, there will be some light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## OscarW (Aug 10, 2021)

win231 said:


> Thinking people know that people are more likely to buy into something if they think many other people have already bought into it.  Non thinkers might go for something if they're told it's a big seller, so of course they'll say _"Everybody's doing it_."  Many social experiments indicate this.
> That's why the sign at every McDonald's says_ "Billions & Billions Sold."   _


Agreed. Here’s a quote from Bertrand Russell on the matter of thinking.


----------



## Brookswood (Aug 10, 2021)

win231 said:


> Thinking people know that people are more likely to buy into something if they think many other people have already bought into it.  Non thinkers might go for something if they're told it's a big seller, so of course they'll say _"Everybody's doing it_."  Many social experiments indicate this.
> That's why the sign at every McDonald's says_ "Billions & Billions Sold."   _


I wonder which is worse, a McDonalds hamburger or the tobacco in the pipe that Mr. Russel is smoking?

    I've bought a few of their burgers myself, usually from the $1 menu (now really the $1.29 menu in my area).


----------



## ohioboy (Aug 10, 2021)

Bertrand Russell,  1872-970? He's aging backwards big time.


----------

